# What is the IBEW apprenticeship curriculum like?



## Scm495 (May 19, 2018)

I live near local 25 and local 3. How many nights per week do you go to school and for how long? Is the curriculum broken up into semesters? If so, how many classes do you take per semester?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Not shure how other locals wrk but I just finished my first year apprentiship schooling .

School started in sep finished in may . It was broken down into semesters .

Labor history 
Safety 
Math 
Conduit bending , handbender 
Conduit bending mechanical bender 
Dc therory 
Single parallel circuits 
Combination dc circuits 
Then we took our finals 
And took test and quizzes throughout school year .

All home wrk was done online .

After written final we did hands on final s3 , s4 , s3 switches 

And hand bending a 90- four point saddle 90- in same 10’ stick of conduit keeping everything within the measurements . 

That was my first year of njact 
Mite have missed a few things but that’s approx what we went over


----------

